# Prince splitter valve leak in detent assy



## pybyr (Jul 8, 2012)

So, today I am using the splitter (which will be a year old in August and works like a dream (Timberwolf TW-HV-1)) and I notice some wetness.

Turns out to be a drip from the control valve, which is a Prince LS3000.

The leak is appearing at the bolt on the detent adjusting screw/ assembly.

Going to contact Timberwolf tomorrow (warranty is a year, so hopefully this will be covered), but in the interest of trying to get to the bottom of what it may need, have pulled up the Prince manual for the valve- see items 11-26 at page 6 of:

http://www.princehyd.com/Portals/0/products/valves/LS3000Manual.pdf

Looks like there is a kit available for a replacement detent assembly, but it looks like the kit (list at least) is $53.80. This on a valve that lists for around $100. Ouch

Anyone ever work on one of the detent kits and did you get anywhere by just replacing o-rings and seals?

I've rebuilt seals on spool valves, hydraulic motors, and other stuff but never before ran into a leak in a detent or pressure relief.

Appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Flamestead (Jul 8, 2012)

I have the same splitter, with about 60+ cords of use on it. Valve had always been dry until this Spring. One day noticed oil when I was done splitting. Have been watching it ever since, and am not getting any more leakage.

I don't have any rebuild experience to share, but would note you need to be pretty clear with them when you order parts - took multiple attempts to get the right hydraulic filter from them (finally brought the old filter in and handed it to them).

Great splitter - was just using it today.


----------



## pybyr (Jul 9, 2012)

Timberwolf is sending out an entire new valve on their nickel for both part and shipping, along with a label to return the old one to them. Since they're nearby, it should arrive tomorrow. Great service on a great product!


----------



## Jags (Jul 9, 2012)

pybyr said:


> Timberwolf is sending out an entire new valve on their nickel


 
Sounds like you already have all the help you need.


----------



## pybyr (Jul 11, 2012)

New valve was sitting on my porch when I got home yesterday.  Pulled the old valve and installed the new.  All's well.  Tremendously impressed with the service from Timberwolf.  They included a label for shipping the old valve back to them on their tab. Doesn't get much better than this!


----------

